# First sighting?



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

This is from the huntingsnows site.



> Well here i have it the first reported snowgoose sighting in the lower 48! I received an e-mail from friend of mine who saw 8-10 of the little white buggers today. Now whether these are migrants or cripples left behind that found each other and flocked up I don't know, but it is the first reported sighting I've heard of.


Who knows I guess, last year at this time exactly I saw cranes already migrating down here in Nebraska. :-?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

August 30th last year we saw two snows and two blues. Then on the September 3rd we had a snow land in the dekes.


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

got a report this past weekend of snows sighted North of Winnipeg.....


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

saw a blue with a group on canadas on aug 18th and had 7 snows land in the decs on sept 1 durning the early season last yar!!


----------



## Scaredy-snow (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes, it's not uncommon for us to mark a family or two mixed in with the resident canadas during the special early canada season. They always seem quite healthy and very able. I'd be very interested to know if they are recovered cripples or leaders/scouts of the fall migration.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

15-30 of them have been around the far northern part of the state all year, they even nested up there. Jumping in between canada and north dakota. so my first sightning would have been about june. lol


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

The boys shot some small flocks on Sunday.

Many more flying overhead yesterday


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

We killed 7 ross geese last saturday. Saw some small flocks but nothing to get excited over. :lol:


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

goosebusters said:


> August 30th last year we saw two snows and two blues. Then on the September 3rd we had a snow land in the dekes.


I believe it was Aug. 31st if I am not mistaken


----------



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

Sounds like they've been moving off the breeding grounds in good numbers the past week. I wonder how numbers will be up there after this front thats supposed to come through.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

I saw two blues flying in central MN while hunting last Saturday. Decoyed right with a flock of Canadas. Think they were a little lost as I have never seen a snow this early in MN.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

We had eight come into us this past Monday morning. Six big eagle heads and two snows. It was pretty cool. They kept swinging and swinging until they finally bugged out.


----------



## MN Duck Slayer (Sep 20, 2005)

Saw my first one sitting in the city park last night with a bunch of Canadas. Its rare to see snow geese here in this part Southern Minnesota at any time, but this early, thats just weird.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

The snows have been going high overhead steady for the past few days here in central Manitoba.


----------



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

Southern MN is going to see more and more snows and blues every year. The refuge in Hutchinson MN is getting a bunch of breeders to stay every year. There has been about 50 to 60 young birds hatched there the past couple of years and seems to be more each year.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

I saw 2 in Fargo this morning.
Jim


----------



## schlag (Jan 25, 2006)

Back in the early 90's I donated a bunch of extra Snows and Blues to the refuge in Hutchinson. Many were older breeders that were pinioned. Glad to see they "worked". I released a bunch one year and it was so cool to see them fly around and land in our yard. They seem so out of place when they are not in the Dakota's.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We had one cupped over the spread last Saturday in the rain. Most years we have birds working our spread Labor Day weekend.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Landed three in the dekes last weekend. Tempting, sooooo tempting.


----------



## collarcatcher (Jan 26, 2006)

i understand that 6 snows flew past a hawk-watch site near duluth Minnesota on september 8....


----------

